# How to get this dreamy look?



## katylaramie (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this photographer's way of editing and I've tried several ways to try and figure it out but I can't.  Can anyone give me some ideas as how to come up with the effects shown in these pictures?   Whimzy Photography - Photos | Facebook
Thank you so much!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2011)

You mean the mis-focused dreamy look, the poorly exposed dreamy look, or the badly cropped dreamy look?


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 16, 2011)

katylaramie said:


> I love this photographer's way of editing and I've tried several ways to try and figure it out but I can't.  Can anyone give me some ideas as how to come up with the effects shown in these pictures?   Whimzy Photography - Photos | Facebook
> Thank you so much!



Desaturation, color overlays and hazes, dodging and burning...


----------



## gsgary (Aug 16, 2011)

Facebook is not the place to see good photography like the examples you gave use


----------



## g-fi (Aug 16, 2011)

It's probably an action, but there's a better way to do it. Shooting backlit is a good way to get a haze in camera, and picking a later time of day so that the sun is closer to the horizon and your light is more horizontal than vertical can catch a lot of the dust in the air and give you that look. Alternately, if you live in an area blessed with morning fog, you can get some spectacular effects if you head out early enough to get it before it burns off. There's a field close to my house that you would never know is right in the middle of a residential neighborhood around 6am when the fog is heavy, it's gorgeous!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 16, 2011)

The easiest way is to add a white layer, then reduce opacity. Add a little white balance shift, some curves adjustments, dodging and burning and voila.


----------



## adrianakyan (Aug 16, 2011)

Is called actions...


----------



## katylaramie (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you to those of you that actually replied with a nice, helpful response.  Yes, obviously they used actions, I was hoping someone could help with what kind.  Um, facebook has a ton of good photographers on it.  I kind of think anyone who's not on it is wasting a useful resource.  Anyway, thank you to those of you that helped!


----------



## katylaramie (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you  ChristpherCoy!! I just tried it and it really helped! I only have photoshop elements, so I don't think I can do any curves adjustments? Do you think they used some kind of texture?


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 16, 2011)

katylaramie said:


> Thank you to those of you that actually replied with a nice, helpful response. Yes, obviously they used actions, I was hoping someone could help with what kind. Um, *facebook has a ton of good photographers on it. I kind of think anyone who's not on it is wasting a useful resource*. Anyway, thank you to those of you that helped!



My thoughts exactly. Don't tell that to g-fi though...
Anyways just a tip... the layer doesn't always have to be white. It could be any color you want. Play around with the opacities, and the blending modes. Overlay, Soft Light, and Screen all work well in creating a hazy dreamy effect.


----------



## adrianakyan (Aug 16, 2011)

I use a light creamy yellow.. i like it more than white..


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 16, 2011)

SabrinaO said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly. Don't tell that to g-fi though...



Not 10 minutes ago, you said you're not here for the drama, then you post this, referencing a completely different thread? All I have to say is:

LIES


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 16, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh FFS!!! Why are you here? I never seen you help ONCE... you just ***** about the work of other photographers when you have no right to judge. Why don't you just go take some more lame pics of ocean bouys and quit stalking my posts. Really, its just creepy how much you are into what I do.

Anyways.. OP: Elements doesn't have a curves feature? Im sure they do? I dont use it, but ill check my version to see if they have it. If not maybe you can use the contrast feature or just burn the darks and dodge the lights..
Just remember... when adding a white/color overlay, you don't want the darks to look washed out or milky.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 16, 2011)

katylaramie said:


> Thank you  ChristpherCoy!! I just tried it and it really helped! I only have photoshop elements, so I don't think I can do any curves adjustments? Do you think they used some kind of texture?



You should be able to adjust your curves. All it is is lightening the shadows, or lowering the contrast.


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> katylaramie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ChristpherCoy!! I just tried it and it really helped! I only have photoshop elements, so I don't think I can do any curves adjustments? Do you think they used some kind of texture?
> ...



in most instances... shouldn't you want to do the opposite?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 16, 2011)

That would depend on the look that you are going for I suppose. That low contrast, faded look is all the rage these days.


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> That would depend on the look that you are going for I suppose. That low contrast, faded look is all the rage these days.



I think its more of a desaturation than a low contrast. But yeah... people love the "vintage" look


----------



## MWC2 (Aug 16, 2011)

she could be using a florabella action.  If I want a hazy/dreamy look I do the overlay with a creamy yellow


----------



## g-fi (Aug 16, 2011)

MCP Actions are awesome, but there are a ton of free ones out there as well. It's kinda hard to hand you the name of the action lol, not to mention I think most photographers want to develop their own style as opposed to just ripping a bunch of actions and copying a look. *shrugs* It's free advice, you get what you pay for 

I really am touched that there seems to be so much concern that I'm not utilizing Facebook or my blog "enough"! If anyone is genuinely curious how I get enough business to pay my bills, or generate referrals without relying on Facebook or Craigslist or a blog, they are more than welcome to ask me! If you're honestly interested and not a total douche, I'm more than happy to share a little of what I do.  

By the way, I'm totally taking a shot every time Sabrina brings my name into something, anything. It's so. damn. cute.


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2011)

By dreamy, I'm assuming you mean a fauxtographer nightmare, right?


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 16, 2011)

Elements does have a curves feature.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 16, 2011)

There are TONS of actions that will give you this effect... every well known designer and photographer has their own version. But if you can figure it out on your own, you'll be a better photographer for it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 16, 2011)

katylaramie said:


> Um, facebook has a ton of good photographers on it.



I lost it after this sentence.

I'm still not done laughing.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I lost it after this sentence.




Why? There are lots of good photographers on Facebook. To laugh as though there isn't is just stupid.

Zack Arias - Zack Arias :: Sucksessful Commercial Photographer | Facebook
Joe McNally - Joe McNally Photography | Facebook
Scott Haynes - Hayne Photographers by Adina & Scott Hayne - Small Business - Norfolk | Facebook
William Wegman - William Wegman | Facebook 
Anne Geddes - Ann Geddes | Facebook


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> Why? There are lots of good photographers on Facebook. To laugh as though there isn't is just stupid.
> 
> Zack Arias - Zack Arias :: Sucksessful Commercial Photographer | Facebook
> Joe McNally - Joe McNally Photography | Facebook
> ...



I'm fairly certain the implication was for people who only/mainly use Facebook as a means to promote their business. The ubiquitous "Facebook/Craigslist photographer." I know for a fact the Joe McNally, for instance doesn't need Facebook to promote himself, and utilizes other outlets more often (his own blog, twitter, etc).

There are also many more great/famous photographers who avoid Facebook like the plague because of it's EULA, especially regarding rights to photos. Scott Bourne is a notable example.


----------



## EmMcCon (Aug 16, 2011)

katylaramie said:


> Thank you  ChristpherCoy!! I just tried it and it really helped! I only have photoshop elements, so I don't think I can do any curves adjustments? Do you think they used some kind of texture?



What?! Elements doesn't have curves, I didn't know that try messing with the hue and saturation but very lightly


----------



## halestorm (Aug 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> You mean the mis-focused dreamy look, the poorly exposed dreamy look, or the badly cropped dreamy look?



omg lol rotfl


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 16, 2011)

EmMcCon said:


> katylaramie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you  ChristpherCoy!! I just tried it and it really helped! I only have photoshop elements, so I don't think I can do any curves adjustments? Do you think they used some kind of texture?
> ...



I think you can do a curves adjusment through an adjustment layer only. At least, that was with PSE7. No idea if they removed it in later versions.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 16, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. Exactly.


----------



## amandalee (Aug 16, 2011)

The curves in elements for colors is in one of the drop down menus at the top. I'm pretty sure its layers then color adjustments or something like that. I'm not at home but I looked for it forever til I found it!  Good Luck!


----------

